# Beseler VC67 smoking



## Arnold McBay (Dec 1, 2017)

We have a squadron of Beseler VC67s in a university darkroom and our Professor has reported that one of the units is smoking. Anyone else have issues with a Beseler VC67 smoking? I've opened the bulb house and tested it by leaving it on and have not been able to duplicate the issue. Is it possible that the adhesive on the blackout tape installed on the upper interior edges of the bulb house is giving off some fumes?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2017)

I hope it's smoking at least 20 feet away from the entrance to the darkroom! it's the law!


----------

